
PS5 Won't Be Backwards Compatible with PS3, PS2, or PS1, Says Ubisoft - elorant
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ps5-wont-be-backwards-compatible-with-ps3-ps2-or-p/1100-6481618/
======
stennie
Aside from freeing up space used by my growing collection of older consoles,
I'm not convinced full backwards compatibility for PS3 and earlier games
should be a hard requirement for PS5. However, all of my older games are
physical purchases and I've only recently been blessed with a fast enough home
connection to make downloading games practical.

If there is enough demand, I hope that it will be possible to add PS5 support
for emulating older downloadable games purchased from the PlayStation Store.

I'm personally more inclined to pay (again) for a quality remastered version
on a next gen console. I've enjoyed replaying some of the PS4 remastered games
with higher definition graphics (Last of Us, God of War 3, CoD: Modern
Warfare, Uncharted Collection, ...) and I still aim for Platinum trophies for
my favourites.

Sony has also said "We believe that the overwhelming majority of the 4,000+
PS4 titles will be playable on PS5"
([https://blog.us.playstation.com/2020/03/18/unveiling-new-
det...](https://blog.us.playstation.com/2020/03/18/unveiling-new-details-of-
playstation-5-hardware-technical-specs/)) which hopefully covers most of the
games I've bought in the last 6 or so years.

------
jolmg
Isn't that a normal expectation by now? PS3 could play PS2 game discs but not
PS1's. It seems to be established since then that a generation would be
backwards compatible only with its immediate predecessor (not counting being
able to play older games by re-purchasing them as downloadables).

~~~
Bjartr
The PS3 can absolutely play PS1 games, but only a few models can play PS2
games.

[https://support.playstation.com/s/article/Play-PSone-and-
Pla...](https://support.playstation.com/s/article/Play-PSone-and-
PlayStation-2-Games-on-a-PlayStation-3)

~~~
samchriswhite
But, the PS3 doesn’t play PS1 discs. Only digital repurchased PS1 games from
the PS store. Seems misleading to call it backwards compatible, no?

~~~
Bjartr
From the support page I linked:

* All PlayStation®3 systems can play most PS One games.

* Certain PS3™ systems have the ability to play disc-based PlayStation®2 software titles (backwards compatible).

* All PS3™ systems have the ability to play downloadable PS One and PlayStation®2 Classics available from the PlayStation™Store.

\----------------

It distinguishes between "play[ing] most PS One games" and "play[ing]
downloadable PS One ... Classics"

Here's some video proof:
[https://youtu.be/yg1zHAEdxXA?t=20](https://youtu.be/yg1zHAEdxXA?t=20)

~~~
jolmg
That's precisely what samchriswhite and I said... that you can repurchase
downloadables but not play discs directly. You can't take your bunch of PS1
discs and use them on the PS3, therefore it's not backwards compatible in that
sense.

~~~
jolmg
Nevermind. I misunderstood what you said. I stand corrected. PS3 can play PS1
game discs.

------
misanthropian00
A console that can't even play red dead redemption is a tough sell.

------
BearOso
Few thought it would in the first place. This is just more clickbait—-like
those articles that pretend that it won’t be compatible with most PS4 titles.
Come on, you know it’s not going to be any less compatible than the PS4 pro.

Someone has an agenda.

